# Double standard?



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

As I sit here 14 minutes after legal shooting hours, in lakeshore, I cannot believe how many dove hunters are still banging away at these federally protected birds. Shooting hours tonight ended at 7:58, and everyone that has been shooting all afternoon is still shooting! The amazing thing is, most of the trucks parked on the sides of the roads that I've seen, have some sort of waterfowl hunting sticker on it. This type of activity is not tolerated in the waterfowl marshes in Utah by the public OR DWR. People get on here an bitch about people shooting 2 minutes after hours, yet not a peep on here about shooting after hours on doves. So is it more acceptable to shoot at doves after hours than it is ducks? Or am i just the only one noticing this problem?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Dang duck hunters!:mrgreen: What a bunch of dicks!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so did you call in and report it? or just get a pic of the waterfowl stickers?


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I haven't ever seen people shooting at doves after hours, but I would certainly be upset if I saw it happening. I suspect it isn't as common/noticeable as it is in the marsh most of the time.

It is possible that people who didn't read the regulations carefully thought that shooting ended 1/2 hour after sunset like it does for most upland game (which is no excuse, by the way).


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I guess the smart thing to do would have been to call the DWR or local police department and report the activity as it was happening...hmmmmm


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe they were shooting Eurasians???


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I think there are a lot of jerks out there that will do whatever they think they can get away with. IMO the waterfowl hunts are monitored a lot more closely. I've seen plenty of tickets handed out for this very reason during waterfowl hunts, but not so much during upland hunts. I think there are just certain hunts the DWR keys in on and monitors them more closely, the so called "popular" hunts like waterfowl, deer, etc. It ticks me of when I see people disregarding the rules because it reflects poorly on all hunters.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Doves lives matter-


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Packfish said:


> Doves lives matter-


LMAO!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Packfish said:


> Doves lives matter-


but only dove lives! anything else would make you a "species-ist."


----------

